# Cubase / Touch DAW / Lemur / TouchOSC



## Ronny D. Ana (May 20, 2018)

I am using Cubase (recent version) and trying to figure out which software I will use to control Cubase via my Android tablet. My intention is to control MIDI CCs and keyboard shortcuts I have defined in Cubase. My "killer feature" is that the app can simulate motorized faders and motorized knobs and so on. This means for me that when I load a project the CC sliders, the knobs and the switches (if the app supports any) on the app should move to the correct positions. Automated CCs should move the sliders in the app.
I have installed the demo version for Touch DAW so far and could not get this working for MIDI CCs. The sliders and (panorama) knobs function as expected in "Mix Console Mode" but CC controllers just function in one way: Moving it on the tablet moves it in Cubase but NOT vice versa.
So my questions are:

Am I missing something with Touch DAW or does it work as designed?
In which App can I accomplish my aim (moving a knob or fader in Cubase also moves the fader in the app)
Thanx in advance for any advice or hint
Ronny


----------



## whiskers (Jan 3, 2019)

bump. Thoughts between these, for a windows 10 user? Mostly looking for XY pad, faders wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## Doug (Feb 2, 2019)

I installed TouchDAW for Android a few days ago. I primarily use it to record cc modulation info in Cubase 9.5 on W10 (instead of drawing lines and curves) as well as for the transport function. It's worked out well so far. They have a free version you can try. 

You do have to install a small app on your computer for the initial setup. The dev site gives you a choice of two apps. I found MidiHub to be the easiest to use.

I am using my phone for this as my tablet conveniently died 10 days ago. Nonetheless, once you get it set up, it's very easy. Just open Cubase and then open the app on your tablet/phone. That's it.

I've not tried TouchOSC or Lemur.


----------



## Robert Kooijman (Feb 2, 2019)

Sounds interesting. But as the OP I wonder also: do CC controllers function both-ways in TouchDAW for Android?


----------



## Doug (Feb 2, 2019)

Yes, it did for me. I originally tried this with rptMidi which I found confusing and uninstalled. So as a test, I uninstalled the TouchDAW app as well as MidiHub, rebooted and then reinstalled both. I just wanted to be sure that rptMidi had no effect. Upon opening Cubase, I just needed to reassign the i/o for the Mackie Control and it worked in both directions.


----------



## Doug (Feb 2, 2019)

As I'm playing with this, I did discover that the X-Y pad appears to work in one direction (TouchDAW > Cubase). It records the movement but on playback the X-Y controller is stationary. (I was using this with Cinematique's Melt.)


----------

